# What a day with my new Foster Copper



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This morning, Tim and I went to the vet to pick up our new foster Copper. He is a gorgeous boy from a shelter in the Live Oak Area. They think he is around 5 years old and is heartworm positive. Copper is a beautiful blocky redhead. He has a wrinkle down the right side of his face and his it makes a cowlick over his right eye. Was dumped at the shelter, I think because he is heartworm positive. 

We got home and was home for about an hour. He got along with all the dogs, none trying to be the alpha. Just hanging out together. I dont think Copper has ever seen a cat because he started sniffing around like he found a new smell and when he saw the cat he was just fascinated. Didnt try to hurt them and when he got a little pushy, Starr popped him on the nose, so he went and laid down. Then Samantha (15 yr cat) walked by and he chased her. He went right thru the kitty door on the metal baby gate. I am talking he went thru the hole and got stuck. So I had to get the gate off of him and the whole time the cat was standing there looking at him like he was an idiot. It was pretty funny. I got the gate back up. 

After a few minutes of chilling on the floor with the other dogs, he went into a full blown seizure. It was long and I called the rescue and Tim. He came home and the rescue sent me to their vet as it was still open. We got there around 1:30. His seizure was different than the ones that Beau used to have. Hard to describe. We had to wait till 4:00 to pick him up. The vet said his white blood count was very high. She didnt know if it was from the seizure, his recent neutering or something else was going on. But she did put him on phenobarbital because she is worried if he gets many seizures and being heartworm positive that it could cause the worms to moveand cause worse problems. And if he has no more seizures during the heartworm treatment then they will take him off of it. While we were walking out, a cat in a crate hit him on the nose making it bleed. Poor guy couldnt get a break. 

When we got home, let the dogs out, Tim walked into the bedroom and one of the dogs had diarrhea in the bathroom. (at least it was the right room). Started quieting down and then Copper started throwing up. He threw up twice. After he settled down about 15 minutes later he threw up again. And then two more times in an hour. I called our rescue and she has a call into the vet at home to ask if we should do anything special or bring him into her office. In the meantime she said to give him some honey water to keep his sugar up and so far it has worked. He is now sleeping on the floor and hasnt thrown up on 45 minutes. And Tim and I finally got to eat dinner. Thank goodness for slow cookers. I put something in this morning so it was ready anytime. 

Please say alittle prayer that he is over most of his problems and can get on the road to being healthy. 
So how was everyone else's day?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol - Sounds like this guy got a double (or triple) dosing of bad luck! Thank you for fostering him and praying that he is coming to the end of his troubles with his upcoming treatment and will start out a little later in 2010 on a good note.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yikes! you've had quite a day!
Hopefully Copper will be able to settle in.
You are really something Carol!
God bless your household full of love!
Karen


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Carol I am so sorry that you and Copper are going through this. I hope he is on the road to recovery soon. We will keep you all in our prayers and hope you have an quiet night. Bless you for taking him in and helping him. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes what an eventful day for you. My fingers will be crossed that Coppers issues can be easily fixed. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

poor baby. I hope he gets better and things settle. Maybe nerves and excitement were a part of the problem...I hope.

Hope he feels better and that is one long day for you guys...hoping for a restful - uneventful sleep.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww... poor Copper and poor Carol! I hope things get better for all of you! Thank you for taking care of him and helping him to become a healthy, happy boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my, you have all been through it today. Hoping that things settle down soon and that Copper is restored to great health - poor guy deserves to catch a break.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, poor guy has been through a lot in a short time. I hope he just got stressed out and will feel better soon. Did they give him antibiotics due to the elevated WBC?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Poor thing, but he's in a good place right now. I hope tomorrow is much better for you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor dog sounds like he is in the right place to get the care and love he needs. I am sure it was funny when he got stuck in cat door...deep down he is still a goofy golden. I know our cats would have been laughing. Hope your tomorrow is better...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since I last posted this he has held down his water. We were given antibiotics for the start of the heartworm treatment but after speaking with the vet earlier tonight she said to hold off till tomorrow to start them. And to not give him the pheno just to be on the safe side. He has held down the water he drank. Just sleeping away. My rescue President has called several times and said to call anytime day or night if he gets worse. She is a wonderful woman. 
Hopefully we have gotten over the worst hurdle and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Carol, bless your heart. Sending prayers that he's on the road to feeling better and has no more issues.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I certainly hope things get better for all of you from here on out. I'm glad Copper hasn't been sick in a while, hopefully you can all get a good night's sleep and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yikes, that is one heck of a day. I hope you can get some rest tomorrow. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say when he had his seizure it was like Beau all over again and I jumped into action getting the towel to put under him and his head. Then when we were on the way, I started crying because I missed my Beau and I didnt have a good feeling.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I have to say when he had his seizure it was like Beau all over again and I jumped into action getting the towel to put under him and his head. Then when we were on the way, I started crying because I missed my Beau and I didnt have a good feeling.


You know, along with all the love and memories Beau gave you, he gave you something else: the experience and knowledge to help this boy. 

I just wish neither of them had to be struck with this condition at all. But I know he's in the best possible hands.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's just a maybe, but my first rescue had seizures and we found out it happened when his WBC and temp soared from an unknown infection. In his case it was due to "lead poisoning" - pellets throughout his body. I don't think Copper has those, but Tramp would go into seizures when his temp and WBC got high and he never had one otherwise.

I hope that is all it is and he gets better fast. I'm sorry it was so stressful and brought back hurtful memories of Beau.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well after a night of hardly any sleep between Copper and Pawley, I am dragging butt today. I did get some sleep inbetween trips outside. Copper only threw up once this morning after drinking some water. He is ok if he drinks just a little but if he drinks anymore he gets sick. Wont touch any food. 
Pawley has had some diarrhea and woke me 4 times to go outside and then this morning he threw up alittle water. 
I am making some rice and hamburger to try and tempt them both to get something in them. Copper worries me because I dont really know when he ate last. Because at the shelter he was neutered thursday and Friday afternoon picked up by the rescue and taken to the vet. Then he was picked up by me on Saturday morning. 

I am going to try some protein foods just to see if I can tempt him with something. Just so worried about the guy. He is sleeping so much but if he hasnt eaten he has no energy. 
Say a little prayer I can get him to eat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming your way Carol. If he hasn't eaten in so long, that alone can make them nauseous.


----------

